# Looking for someone to repair T5 light fixture



## zairefronts (Jul 25, 2012)

I've got a 10 bulb 80W T5 light fixture that needs some repairing so I am wondering if there is anyone around the Guelph area that can fix my light for me. For some reason the first two and last two bulbs won't turn on despite being brand new (I tried switching the bulbs but still the first two and last two recepticals don't seem to turn bulbs on. I am not a technican so please pm if you know anyone near my area that can repair this fixture. 

Also, anyone else have this problem before with the ATI system?


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Its probally cause the ballast is burnt. How long have you had this fixture for?


----------



## zairefronts (Jul 25, 2012)

I actually bought it used from "Fragalot" and he had been using it for a while. When I bought it off him all the bulbs were brand new and when I turned it on two of the front bulbs wouldnt turn on and now its the two back ones as well. He says its a quick fix but he hasn't responded back to me despite saying he would fix it.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

zairefronts said:


> I actually bought it used from "Fragalot" and he had been using it for a while. When I bought it off him all the bulbs were brand new and when I turned it on two of the front bulbs wouldnt turn on and now its the two back ones as well. He says its a quick fix but he hasn't responded back to me despite saying he would fix it.


Yah its not the bulb problem its the ballast. Changing one is pretty simple but I think the problem is finding the right ballast. Im not to sure what ballast Ati fixtures use so yo i 'll provally have to send them and email with the model number and see were you can get one or open up the fixture and looking yourself. Its up to you. I would recommand sending ati a email first since I dont want any of my advice to cause you a problem.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

contact goreef.com Probably they can get you new ballasts

http://www.goreef.com/Parts-and-accessories/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Contact Angelfins they are in Guelph they should be able to help you, they are also on this forum.


----------



## zairefronts (Jul 25, 2012)

Alright thanks everyone!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wtac helped me change the ballast on my Sfiligoi fixture (mine is a 8x39w). It's actually fairly simple to chnage out the ballasts - just remove the reflectors (two screws per reflector), replace the leads (two in one end, 7 or 8 in the other), replace reflectors, and you're off to full lighting again.

If you need help lemme know


----------



## zairefronts (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot I will try that out!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

This si the same brand of ballast I ordered to replace mine when it burnt out:
http://www.amazon.com/Sylvania-4915...8&qid=1392228478&sr=1-1&keywords=QTP1X80T5/HO

I ordered one from the States since I was going to be down there - I'm sure you can find an equivalent product cheaper here (Canada) somewhere.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a 10 lamp 24" ATI-PM I'll be repairing for a client...I'll try tonight to post pics when I take it apart to replace a ballast, if not tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

aln said:


> Yah its not the bulb problem its the ballast. Changing one is pretty simple but I think the problem is finding the right ballast. Im not to sure what ballast Ati fixtures use so yo i 'll provally have to send them and email with the model number and see were you can get one or open up the fixture and looking yourself. Its up to you. I would recommand sending ati a email first since I dont want any of my advice to cause you a problem.


If 4 bulbs aren't firing up and you think it is an issue with ballasts then you will need 2 ballasts. The ballast in that particular fixture fire 2 x 80w High Output T5s and sell for $54.95 ea. canadian.

Bill


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

zairefronts said:


> Also, anyone else have this problem before with the ATI system?


This only becomes a common problem when the fans that stop working, aren't replaced right away and the ballasts get too hot. Otherwise this issue rarely occurs.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Sry not getting back on this. Client decided to change lighting to LED/T5HO system than to repair.


----------

